# An Old Friend



## preciouscharm (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

  	I am not necessarily new to Specktra. I just fell off the face of the earth for a bit. Now I'm back and wanted to give another hello to my favorite beauty community!!

  	PS - Loving the new Specktra layout. One of the reasons I stopped going on here was bc it was so slow.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 22, 2010)

Welcome back! Great timing on the coming back!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 22, 2010)

:welcomeback: to the forum!


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 22, 2010)

back.


----------



## Purple (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## cetati (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome back!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2010)

Great to have you back


----------

